# Online enhancement



## fluke (Dec 25, 2012)

So I was playing with the reservation system and I noticed I can now see past 10 months for the online inventory.  I can even see inventory for the Hawaii Collection (I own US) out to 13 months.  I didn't try to book anything.  That was always my complaint - inability to book my colection online past 10 months.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2012)

DRI has made a lot of enhancements to their resorts and system since buying out the bankrupt Sunterra. It's good to see our membership fee's and MF's going to good use. Seeing results is important when the fee's are high.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 5, 2013)

I have seen the online inventory and booked online for years without calling in to talk to a rep.  This is not something new.

Unlike in the past, I can now always find somethingI can use and I want to use. That's a huge improvement.


----------



## fluke (Jan 6, 2013)

Online booking isn't new - but inventory beyond 10 months was not accessible online (even in your collection which has a booking window of 13 months).  The point is now you can see all inventory available beyond ten months - whether you can access it or not.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 6, 2013)

fluke said:


> Online booking isn't new - but inventory beyond 10 months was not accessible online (even in your collection which has a booking window of 13 months).  The point is now you can see all inventory available beyond ten months - whether you can access it or not.



I was able to see inventory in my collection at 13 months out before the recent enhancements.


----------



## fluke (Jan 6, 2013)

That is curious - I could never see or book my collection before the recent enhancements.  DRI reps always claimed I should be able to.  Maybe there was a problem with my account that was fixed with the enhancement.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 7, 2013)

fluke said:


> That is curious - I could never see or book my collection before the recent enhancements.  DRI reps always claimed I should be able to.  Maybe there was a problem with my account that was fixed with the enhancement.



On certain properties like the San Luis Bay Inn there would sometimes be problems, but I later found out it was because the resort was not releasing the inventory.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 7, 2013)

I can always book and see DRI resort 13 months. I have small portion of US collection and larger for Hawaii collection. I can see international availability too. 

I do find that I had a harder time with Google Chrome. I have two extra bottom 'chat' 'call'. If I click 'call', one of Platinum elite rep would call me within a minutes or so ( 24/7). It does not work on Google Chrome or Firefox. When I travel I brought my iPad and Apple Air. I got a message on Saturday night ( 1am) when I clicked either button, it gave me message 'only worked with web browser IE'.   I end up Sunday afternoon to get a resort computer with IE to 'chat'. (Can not call.  The call center closed during certain hours during weekend'.). Now I am thinking to get a something other an Apple product with IE web browser when traveling.


----------

